# Who is BMI REO?



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Any info on BMI REO out of Fl?


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Minority owned regional that somehow has coverage in 17 states meaning $20.00 grass cuts and $15.00 or lower c/y debris removal. Just your garden variety regional that has popped up with a contract. I swear there must be 1000 regionals located in Florida I most definitely missed something in my life somewhere. Think I'll go open an office there and cover 20 states. Backcharge contractors and live on a golf course all year.......yea that's the ticket.:thumbup:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Minority owned regional that somehow has coverage in 17 states meaning $20.00 grass cuts and $15.00 or lower c/y debris removal. Just your garden variety regional that has popped up with a contract. I swear there must be 1000 regionals located in Florida I most definitely missed something in my life somewhere. Think I'll go open an office there and cover 20 states. Backcharge contractors and live on a golf course all year.......yea that's the ticket.:thumbup:


 
OMG! Thanks for info.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Just your garden variety regional that has popped up with a contract. I swear there must be 1000 regionals located in Florida I most definitely missed something in my life somewhere. Think I'll go open an office there and cover 20 states. Backcharge contractors and live on a golf course all year.......yea that's the ticket.:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

What is with Florida and freaking Regionals.. Their like ants every where down there.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Just your garden variety regional that has popped up with a contract. I swear there must be 1000 regionals located in Florida I most definitely missed something in my life somewhere. Think I'll go open an office there and cover 20 states. Backcharge contractors and live on a golf course all year.......yea that's the ticket.:thumbup:


What is with Florida and freaking Regionals.. Their like ants every where down there.[/QUOTE]




And OH, TX and CA.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

BPWY said:


> What is with Florida and freaking Regionals.. Their like ants every where down there.





And OH, TX and CA.[/QUOTE]

Ohio!!!??? Nah we can only golf 1/2 the year tops.:whistling2:


----------



## REOFL:) (Feb 25, 2015)

This company is the worst. Operated by dishonest people who don't pay their employees. They should be shut down.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Zuse said:


> Just your garden variety regional that has popped up with a contract. I swear there must be 1000 regionals located in Florida I most definitely missed something in my life somewhere. Think I'll go open an office there and cover 20 states. Backcharge contractors and live on a golf course all year.......yea that's the ticket.:thumbup:


What is with Florida and freaking Regionals.. Their like ants every where down there.[/QUOTE]


Florida & Regionals - what you missed Zuse is Florida is a no income tax state. Could there be a better place to collect a middle man check? (answer is nope)


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

MKT said:


> What is with Florida and freaking Regionals.. Their like ants every where down there.



Florida & Regionals - what you missed Zuse is Florida is a no income tax state. Could there be a better place to collect a middle man check? (answer is nope)[/QUOTE]

Remember when OJ became a Florida resident? This was due to massive amounts of debt. In Florida he was protected.

These companies know that it's much harder to collect from them in Florida.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I lost $250K in florida due to a crooked partner, state wouldnt press charges because i didnt tell my partner he could not take all the money out and spend it on his personal use. All his money was in his house and you cannot go after Homestead property in a civil suit in FL.


----------

